# Had some luck on the scioto



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The last two days my buddy and I caught some nice cats. Here are the pics, I was alone when I caught mine. Rich caught 1 in the 40s, 1 close to 20, and a nice channel. I caught one around 30 pounds it was 40 inches but larger than average. Not pictured was my 10-15 pound flathead and a big gar close to 10 pounds. Also caught a lot of small fish. I needed this, its been a slow year. If you question weights, no I didn't have a scale but I don't exaggerate and rich is 6'2" and 400 pounds LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish man!! and Ill say your weights are pretty close! We just started picking up a few fish around here on the Great Miami but our fish run smaller here. What baits you using over there? 

Salmonid


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

rustyfish said:


> rich is 6'2" and 400 pounds LOL


Is that on a certified and recently calibrated scale? Can't be too careful around here.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The 30 I caught was on a 5 inch carp, all the rest were on creek chubs. The fist night there was no gar bites so the chubs were golden. The second night I had 1000 gar bites so I kept a carp on one of my poles.

As for my buddy, all I'm saying is that he can make a Fish Ohio Muskie look like a Grass pickerel.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, those are awesome fish...congrats!!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice cats rustyfish, it's been a slow year for me to. Looks like I need to make a drive to Waverly!:Banane35:


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Last night I returned to the same spot, 31.5 inch channel catfish on creekchub. I'll take that guy any day. Better fight than any fish I have caught close to that size and talk about some tail splashes.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Did you leave out the pic of the 40?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

bigcatjoe said:


> Did you leave out the pic of the 40?


The 40 is the first pic. And the second pic is close to 20.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hoping the weather will allow a few weeks of good flathead fishing.
Everyone has had a tough summer trying to get flats.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

katfish said:


> Hoping the weather will allow a few weeks of good flathead fishing.
> Everyone has had a tough summer trying to get flats.


i gave up! 

lawn chairs, super easy access spots, cooler of select beverages, and channel cat fishing will end my year i think! :S


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Well its deer time now. Hate to say it but I may not get another flathead trip in this year. Put the poles and pull out the bow.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Rusty! Much deserved no doubt.

Havn't caught a flathead in years. Feels weird to say that! But if you ever wanna come up here and chase the chrome feel free. Keep in mind we won't catch any, but what else are you gonna do when its -10 outside besides work on that honey-do list?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Fishman said:


> But if you ever wanna come up here and chase the chrome feel free.


I may plan a trip up there as long as we dont go ice fishing, no more of that for this guy.


----------

